# [RISOLTO]gentoo, non parte più (tanto per fare una rima)

## thunder71

sto facendo la prima installazione (è quasi un mese veramente) ed ho sempre avuto problemi di ogni genere... praticamente non riesco, per mia incapacità, a far funzionare ogni cosa, finalmente dopo che son riuscito a far partire la modalità grafica, in maniera roccambolesca (ho praticamente cancellato il file xorg nella speranza che mi si autoricompilava automaticamente in qualche modo il video  :Very Happy:  ) e, ci son riuscito! 

ho fatto un 

```
emerge eav sys

emerge eav world
```

rispettivamente mi ha trovato 120 files, e 559 files da ricompilare

poi altri c.ca 50 files da aggiornare in /etc

dopo sono andato a spippolare sul kernel:

```

make menuconfig

make modules

make modules_install

```

infine una cosa simile a questo preso da una guida:

```

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r2 (<--- non era questo percorso in particolare, veramente ne ho provati vari bzImage)

```

per curiosità faccio partire reboottando il notebook

e mi si inchioda tutto.. non parte  :Very Happy:  (errori: son riuscito a vedere solo un:

```

<0>kernel panic - not syncing Attempted to kill init!

BUG: warning at arch/i386/kernel/smp.c:/549/smp_call_function()

```

prima e dopo una serie di numeri e stringhe incomprensibili... 

che faccio, reinstallo tutto? o ce qualche sistema che non ho ben capito per salvare il salvabile?

p.s.

in grub se premo "e" in gentoo, compaiono 3 righe:

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

prima non funzionava la rete wireless, non mi riconosceva la scheda video (Ati) la penna usb, la scheda di memoria sd, e non so che altro ancora...  (forse facevo prima a dire cosa funzionava)  :Very Happy: 

consigli? (non rispondete di passare a windows pls  :Razz:  )Last edited by thunder71 on Mon Dec 24, 2007 4:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

passa ad ubuntu :d

SCHEEEEEEERZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

he he

Fai una cosa...

1)parti dak live cd

2)Monta il tuo hard disk da qualche parte:es /media/disk

3)Copiati il file di configurazione del kernel del live-cd (es /boot/config-2.6.qualcosa) in /media/disk/usr/src/linux (praticamente in /usr/src/linux del tuo hard disk)

4)Fai il chroot, passa nella cartella /usr/src/linux (ricordati di essere nel tuo gentoo virtuale e non nel live-cd)

5)Dai cp .config config.old

5)Dai make mr-proper ; make clean; (gli dici di pulire ciò che hai fatto sino ad ora)

6)dai mv config-2.6.qualcosa .config (praticamente il file che avevi copiato lo rinomini in .config)

7)dai make menuconfig e modifica ad hoc la configurazione (ad esempio mettendo invece di processor type and fatures i386 metti pentium o quello che hai tu)

8)inserisci le schede audio di rete ecc. che ti servono

9) dai make (per generare il kernel) poi make modules_install (per installare i moduli) make install per installartelo (senza dare cp bzImage ecc.. che è una procedura pallosa)

9)fai puntare a grub il tuo nuovo kernel che si chiama sempre vmlinuz-2.6.qualcosa

inserendo una riga tipo questa:

```
kernel=/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:11,ywrap nodevfs udev console=tty1

```

----------

## cloc3

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dopo sono andato a spippolare sul kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non sarà che hai aggiunto il Symmetric Multiprocessing support dal menu Processor Type and features, su di una macchina che non lo usa?

----------

## bandreabis

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> non sarà che hai aggiunto il Symmetric Multiprocessing support dal menu Processor Type and features, su di una macchina che non lo usa?

 

Un modo gentile per dirti: Dicci che cavolo di hardware hai!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## thunder71

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> passa ad ubuntu :d

  forse "torna ad ubuntu" è la frase corretta..

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> SCHEEEEEEERZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

  dietro ogni scherzo c'è sempre un pizzico di verità!  :Mr. Green: 

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)parti dak live cd 

   ---> fatto hehe! semplice questo!

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)Monta il tuo hard disk da qualche parte:es /media/disk

  ---> gia qua andiamo sul difficile: 

```
 

mkdir media

cd media

mkdir disk

mount /dev/hda /media/disk/

mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected , mounting read-only

```

argh! anche aggiungendo -w niente..

----------

## thunder71

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *thunder71 wrote:*   
> 
> dopo sono andato a spippolare sul kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

può darsi, non mi ricordo, ho fatto talmente tanti spippolamenti su quel kernel, che manco mi son stupito che non è più partito il NB... cmq è un asus a4ga:

Tipo Del Processore : Intel Mobile Pentium 4 M H-T PRESCOTT 800Mhz FSB

Modello Del Processore : Intel Mobile Pentium 4 538 3.2 GHz 1Mb cache L2

Velocità Del Processore: 3.2 Ghz (scalabile da 0,67 Ghz a 3,2 Ghz)

Memoria RAM: 768mb DDR2

Hard Disk: 60 Gb Memoria Ottica: Matshita DVD+/-R,RW, Dual Layer

Monitor: 15.4" pollici Widescreen Glare Type Panel Lucido,1280x800 wxga

Processore Grafico: ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 PRO, 128mb gddr2 dedicati

Casse Integrate: 4 Casse integrate 4watt, audio 3d full duplex,microfono integrato

Connessioni: modem 56k v92, Ethernet, WiFi 802.11 a-b-g, pcmcia II, 4 x USB 2.0, Firewire 1394, seriale, parallela, VGA out+TVout composito, audio/video out, infrarossi, lettore memory card Secure Digital, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Multimedia Card

Batteria: Ioni di litio, dura + di 1 ora

Dimensioni: 356x42x286 mm

----------

## Scen

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   
> 
> 2)Monta il tuo hard disk da qualche parte:es /media/disk  ---> gia qua andiamo sul difficile: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Devi specificare una partizione del disco, per esempio /dev/hda1 (la prima partizione).

P.S. Invece di aggiungere ulteriori messaggi, se non ha ancora risposto nessuno al tuo ultimo messaggio modificalo, aggiungendo le informazioni che desideri (altrimenti qualche mod si arrabbia, in quanto questo modo di fare è poco tollerato, vedi regola n°7 delle Linee Guida della Sezione Italiana del forum di Gentoo).

----------

## cloc3

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> può darsi, non mi ricordo, ho fatto talmente tanti spippolamenti su quel kernel

 

per la verità non avevo postato sopra per avere una radiografia del uo hardware, che comunque non conosco e sul quale non ho tempo di fare una ricerca specifica (e che, questo è un forum, mica un help-desk!) .

mi fissavo proprio sulla tua confessione spontanea di spippolamento incosciente.

unito all'errore su smp, mi suonava molto convincente.

prima di tutto, proverei a ricompilare completamente il kernel senza quella opzione per vedere l'effetto che fa.

----------

## Scen

Siccome pare che la compilazione manuale del kernel non sia una delle tue specialità  :Wink:  , ti consiglio di facilitarti la vita e utilizzare genkernel, almeno per partire con un kernel (e sistema) funzionante, poi puoi fare tutte le prove che vuoi (avendo cura di mantenerti un'immagine del kernel funzionante, e lavorando su immagini "di test").

----------

## CarloJekko

devi montare qualcosa simile a /dev/hda1 non /dev/hda

comunque vai che sei sulla buona strada !! Non abbatterti !

----------

## thunder71

Non sono riuscito a risolvere nessun problema, volevo comunque ringraziare particolarmente CarloJekko per la sua disponibilità e sopratutto per le sue dritte

comunque a tal proposito, prima di rinunciare definitivamente a tutto il lavoro svolto fin qui, volevo chiedere:

sul tuo primo post, quando dici di copiare l'HD, intendi tutte e 3 le partizioni? ho nella prima partizione il boot, nella seconda lo swap, nella terza "/", che dovrebbe riconoscermi dal live cd (che fra l'altro non sono mai riuscito a far partire l'interfaccia grafica, manco durante la prima installazione) con:

hdc1 --->boot

hdc2 --->swap

hdc3 ---> "/"

avevo anche pensato di reinstallare tutto quanto da capo, quando inserisco il live cd 2007 carica tutti i moduli, e mi riconosce l'hardware correttamente tranne alcune cose tipo:

gpm, che dovrebbe avere a che fare col mouse (anche se però i mouses li riconosce, in quanto tutt'e 2 sono funzionanti)

per quel che riguarda il video ho problemi (leggendo il file di log "/var/log/xorg.0.log") con, riporto codice:

```

  (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol:

  (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

  (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed,7)

  (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist,0)

  (EE) No drivers available

  Fatal server error:

  no screens found

```

ho provato con

```

nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

a modificare cambiando il driver ati con "vesa"

dopo che ho salvato il file, si blocca tutto restituendomi, più o meno gli stessi errori..

Se qualcuno avesse voglia di aiutarmi, anche in PM, gliene sarei molto grato.

un'altra curiosità:

quando carica i vari moduli durante l'installazione del live cd, mi son sempre chiesto cosa significassero i vari colori, per esempio: la scheda video, e la rete eth0 in colore azzurro, o quando carica i driver alsa (audio) in color giallo...

scusate la lungaggine del post.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> Non sono riuscito a risolvere nessun problema, volevo comunque ringraziare particolarmente CarloJekko per la sua disponibilità e sopratutto per le sue dritte
> 
> comunque a tal proposito, prima di rinunciare definitivamente a tutto il lavoro svolto fin qui, volevo chiedere:
> 
> sul tuo primo post, quando dici di copiare l'HD, intendi tutte e 3 le partizioni? ho nella prima partizione il boot, nella seconda lo swap, nella terza "/", che dovrebbe riconoscermi dal live cd (che fra l'altro non sono mai riuscito a far partire l'interfaccia grafica, manco durante la prima installazione) con:
> ...

 

Ma non devi copiare le partizioni !! Poi la partizione di swap non va copiata... è una partizione per la memoria virtuale... ma oggi come oogi forse non serve manco più (con quattro giggi di RAM non uso la swap dal mio pc precedente)

Devi copiare solo il file config che si trova nel live cd in /usr/src/linux , e metterlo in /usr/src/linux del tuo hard disk (vedi post precedente)

Per quanto riguarda la scheda grafica, emergi x11-drivers/ati-drivers all'ultima verisone mascheata ed unv volta fatto inserisci come driver fglrx...

Per quanto rigaurda i colori, non lo so non ho mai usato il live cd di gentoo (neanche per installare gentoo)... usai il live-cd di suse 7.1 (la mia prima installazione la feci nel lontano 2002. Da allora ho solo aggiornato il sistema)

Ciaooooo !!! E forza e coraggio, che ce la fai !!

P.S. se ti serve una mano, possiamo provare a fare qualcosa su msn, irc o anche P.M.

Ciao !

----------

## thunder71

Ho deciso che forse è il caso di reinstallare tutto da capo.. si fa prima (credo), anche perchè mi sono accorto di aver fatto dei grossi errori nella prima installazione,

ma quando formatto, inserisco la live cd, e l'interfaccia grafica non parte, cosa mi suggerite di fare?

le varie guide che ho letto in giro, non mi hanno aiutato un granchè devo dire... ho provato ad usare il comando xorgconfig, ma nulla, do startx, e il video non parte.

un'altra cosa, come mai l'hard disk me lo riconosce come hdc, e non hda? 

in hda mi monta invece il disco, c'è un modo per invertire questa cosa? forse cambiando in fstab?

perchè vorrei cambiare? per comodita, tutte le guide son riferite partendo come esempio che l'HD si chiami hda, e non hdc.. strano che non me lo abbia chiamato hdb!

----------

## Alakhai

Eh si thunder all'inizio è così, ti prende di smanettare a bestia e ti trovi a sputtanare il sistema operativo svariate volte, ma ogni volta capisci sempre più. Chi sà forse solo dio quanto ho bestemmiato tanto tra una reinstallazione e l'altra  :Very Happy:  poi arriva un bel giorno che non hai più bisogno di reinstallare perché sei diventato un utente esperto di linux  :Very Happy: . Cmq se non ti pesa reinstalla tutto, altrimenti da quello che ho capito hai fatto un casino col kernel, se sei in grado rifai chroot sulla partizione dov'è il tuo gentoo e da li fai partire genkernel, quando hai il kernel funzionante e la macchina partente dinuovo allora puoi ridarti allo spippettamento del kernel. Cmq un consiglio, lo so che hai tanta voglia di imparare a smanettare linux, ma fai una cosa alla volta!!  :Very Happy:  per ora usa i kernel automatici poi quando ti funziona il sistema operativo ti customizzi il kernel da vero smanettone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thunder71

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> Eh si thunder all'inizio è così, ti prende di smanettare a bestia e ti trovi a sputtanare il sistema operativo svariate volte, ma ogni volta capisci sempre più. Chi sà forse solo dio quanto ho bestemmiato tanto tra una reinstallazione e l'altra  poi arriva un bel giorno che non hai più bisogno di reinstallare perché sei diventato un utente esperto di linux . Cmq se non ti pesa reinstalla tutto, altrimenti da quello che ho capito hai fatto un casino col kernel, se sei in grado rifai chroot sulla partizione dov'è il tuo gentoo e da li fai partire genkernel, quando hai il kernel funzionante e la macchina partente dinuovo allora puoi ridarti allo spippettamento del kernel. Cmq un consiglio, lo so che hai tanta voglia di imparare a smanettare linux, ma fai una cosa alla volta!!  per ora usa i kernel automatici poi quando ti funziona il sistema operativo ti customizzi il kernel da vero smanettone 

 

Non ci crederai, ma, non penso che il problema era il kernel, o forse, ANCHE il kernel  :Very Happy:  , ho semplicemente saltato una parte fondamentale del'installazione

comunque una cosa è vera! ogni volta imparo qualcosa sempre di più! il problema mio è il tempo, non ne ho molto, solo i week-end, ma non ha importanza, cmq ho formattato, e ripartizionato l'HD, facendoglielo fare in automatico, e mi ha creato 3 partizione (boot, swaap, e "/") ho relativamente poca memoria (512mb) per cui credo è stato meglio inserire anche lo swaap.

un consiglio da voi smanettoni:

installo prima lo stage3 e lo snapshoot, o prima penso a risolvere i problemi della scheda video?

giusto per sapere da che parte cominciare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alakhai

Quasi ogni problema complesso può essere spezzettato in problemi più semplici e piccoli, quindi il mio consiglio è: fai le cose un po alla volta.

Ovvero l'idea di partire dallo stage3 e con un kernel automatico sicuramente è un buon inizio, così ti puoi focalizzare sul problema della scheda video; poi quando avrai risolto passerai a customizzarti meglio il tuo make.conf e infine potresti smanettare con il kernel (ricordati che ogni volta che rifai un kernel devi reinstallare i driver proprietari della scheda video).

Ciaoo!!

----------

## thunder71

Ho rifatto tutto da capo, ricreato 3 partizioni, installato seguendo la guida, installato lo stage3, portage.. niente, non riesco ad uscirne fuori dall'installare i driver della mia scheda video, ma neanche la soddisfazione di vedere l'interfaccia grafica!

oltre la scheda video ci sono ben altre cose da installare, ma fin quando non ne esco da qui, non continuo con il resto.. comunque, se provo a dare il comando:

```

emerge -u system

```

mi restituisce un errore del tipo:

```

ERROR: sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 failed

    Call stack: etcetera etcetera

```

consigli?

edit:

ops.. mi son scordato di scrivere, che aggiungendo il comando --skipfirst, il resto dei pacchetti, viene installato tranquillamente, ed anche se provo a dare

```

emerge xorg-x11

```

non mi installata 3 pacchetti neanche aggiungendo --skipfirst

----------

## Scen

 *thunder71 wrote:*   

> consigli?

 

Affronta UN PROBLEMA alla volta, altrimenti impazzisci.

Se riuscito a terminare l'installazione "base" di Gentoo (ovvero seguendo tutti i passi del Manuale)? Bene, assicurati che i pacchetti siano aggiornati all'ultima versione stabile, per cui esegui il famoso

```

emerge -aDuv world

```

Se non riesci a portare a termine questa operazione, posta i messaggi di errore, in modo sia più facile aiutarti

il titolo della discussione che hai iniziato è "Gentoo non parte più": se ora la tua installazione di Gentoo FUNZIONA (ovvero si avvia correttamente) è meglio chiudere questa discussione (aggiungi il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo, modificando il tuo primo messaggio) ed eventualmente fai una ricerca di discussioni riguardanti i problemi che riscontri, questo PRIMA di aprire altre discussioni.

IMPORTANTE: 1 PROBLEMA = 1 DISCUSSIONE (altrimenti non se ne viene più fuori)

Porta pazienza se ti sembro rigido, ma se vuoi essere aiutato cerca anche tu di aiutarci  :Wink: 

----------

## thunder71

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *thunder71 wrote:*   consigli? 
> 
> Affronta UN PROBLEMA alla volta, altrimenti impazzisci.
> 
> Se riuscito a terminare l'installazione "base" di Gentoo (ovvero seguendo tutti i passi del Manuale)? Bene, assicurati che i pacchetti siano aggiornati all'ultima versione stabile, per cui esegui il famoso
> ...

 

hai pienamente ragione, in effetti lo volevo quasi chiedere se era il caso di chiudere questo post col tag risolto, ed eventualmente se riscontravo altri problemi aprire un'altro post... grazie della dritta, ora proverò a dare il comando da te descritto sopra.. grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

----------

